# Career/Professional Support



## PraiseGod (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone. I recently joined the forum and have obtained a wealth of information. I truly count it a blessing to have found your site. I have an idea for a Long Haircare Forum. How about a Professional Support/Career forum. I am presently a second year graduate student studying to become a child psychologist. In a class of 12, I am the only black female not to mention the youngest (I'm 24 -most are in their mid 30s to late 40s). I have searched several times for a forum that focussed on black female psychologists and was unable to find one. I think it would be great if a Professional Support/Career Forum was created. Teachers, Psychologists, Students (college), Business owners, realators, entrepreneurs, and Doctors are just seven subforums. I think this would be a great way to encourage others to pursue their dream careers (especially young black females) while providing a means of support for individuals in particular fields. Let me know what you think.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Jul 2, 2003)

I think that's a GRRREEEEAAAATTTT idea!  Old black females (me) need encouragement too though.


----------



## KitaWita (Jul 2, 2003)

I also believe that is a wonderful suggestion. I have just returned to school to complete my bachelors (I'm 22) and would love a place to turn to for extra support and insight.


----------



## beverly (Jul 4, 2003)

PraiseGod, I am glad you found this site, and love the positive energy you bring! I regret to inform you that we we do not plan to add any more forums to this site. At least once a month, (sometimes more often than that), we get suggestions about adding a different type of forum. From a moderators/adminstrators view, its becomes a nightmare to manage alot of forums. However you should feel free to discuss and start as many threads as you like on this subject on the Off Topic Board. Good luck with your professional goals!


----------



## PraiseGod (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks Beverly


----------



## Integrity (Jul 7, 2003)

does one need an MD to be a child psychologist?


----------



## beverly (Jul 7, 2003)

No you don't, but you need a PhD to be a psychologist,(


----------



## PraiseGod (Jul 7, 2003)

You do not have to have a PhD in order to be a psychologist. In my case I will take a test for licensure during my last year in graduate school. During this last year in school I will also do an internship in a setting similar to the environment I wish to work out of. Once I earn the required score I will be a licensed psychologist with a specialty in child therapy. Although my masters degree will be in child psychology, I can actually run a private practice where I work with adults, families, adolescents, etc. This is due to the fact that although I have been trained extensively to work with children, I have also been trained to work with all populations. For more information on the field of psychology and all of the different specialty areas, you may want to check out APA's website (Americans Psychology Association). I think you'll  be surprised at the numerous specialty areas.


----------

